# Grind Bricks Down? ... cause I'm tripping ...



## kronic24601 (Aug 11, 2010)

Ok I tore out some brick and concrete to run electrical under ground, then, thinking I want this to be a really good job, I'll just pay someone else to do the concrete and brick work to fill in where I tore things out. However, the guy didn't put them in totally level. There is a good 1/2" rise on one side for a whole row of bricks. (really easy to catch with a foot).

My first thought is ...  ... am I going to have to tear these out, and redo them?

My second thought is hmmm, maybe I can grind/sand it down in a way that looks good and doesn't crack the bricks ...

So, are there any tricks, shortcuts, secrets, that I can do to help my dilemma ... or am I screwed and have to rip and and try again?

thanks!


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

getter ripped up and compacted then replace the bricks.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> or am I screwed and have to rip and and try again?


Ayuh,... Most bricks are Harder than most grinding wheels....

Shoulda done it yerself the 1st time I guess...


----------



## kronic24601 (Aug 11, 2010)

damn ... that's what I thought. I sorta ran out of time and had someone help with the bricks while I was working on something else ... good help is hard to find I guess. oh well, guess it it what it is. Thanks!


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

Get a diamond blade for an angle grinder for $10-15. Depending how smooth your hand is and how pretty you want it, quick and easy!


----------



## Kurtzilla (Jul 12, 2010)

Are your bricks set on bedding material or re-laid on top of concrete? If its on bedding material, you can compact them down. If they are on top of concrete, the best thing to do is lift them and grind the underside of the brick pavers and reset them.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

kronic24601 said:


> Ok I tore out some brick and concrete to run electrical under ground, then, thinking I want this to be a really good job, I'll just pay someone else to do the concrete and brick work to fill in where I tore things out. However, the guy didn't put them in totally level. There is a good 1/2" rise on one side for a whole row of bricks. (really easy to catch with a foot).
> 
> My first thought is ...  ... am I going to have to tear these out, and redo them?
> 
> ...


What are these bricks set in/on? If they're pavers, set on sand atop gravel, it's just a matter of tamping them down.

If they're set in the concrete, that's another matter entirely.


----------



## kronic24601 (Aug 11, 2010)

ya ... they are on top of at least 3-4in of concrete.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

kronic24601 said:


> ya ... they are on top of at least 3-4in of concrete.


I'm sure you've already said this, but, "....aaaaah crap!"


----------



## kronic24601 (Aug 11, 2010)

big time ... :furious:


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

kronic24601 said:


> big time ... :furious:


So now I'm wondering...

If this was my deal I'd HATE to rip it up and start over. That'd be a last resort.

I'm thinking an angle grinder with a masonry blade on it. See what you can do.


----------

